# Xbox 360 gamers: what's your head-set of choice?



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey 360 peeps,

Playing a lot more using the head-set these days (Battlefield Bad Company 2 being the prime reason!) and been through about four standard headsets in the last 18 months. 

Want something that's better quality and don't mind paying between £50-£100 although I'd prefer less if possible.

What do you use? What's your experience of them?


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 9, 2011)

I've got the turtle beach x31s they're pretty good £78 at tesco at the moment. Annoyingly though if you're using HDMI with a non slim Xbox then you have to modify the Xbox AV lead to plug it and the HDMI cable in at the same time.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 9, 2011)

When I say modify, I mean hack half the casing off with a stanley knife.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 9, 2011)

turtle beach x31 too. I payed 90 grr Very good tho on Talk
wireless


----------



## tommers (Jan 9, 2011)

> With an Ear Force® XBOX 360 headset, you can focus on your game play and not become distracted by the noise around you. With the game sound pumped right into your ears, you can hear every nuance of the game in a way that isn’t possible when hearing it as background sound with speakers. In addition, because the XBOX LIVE chat is mixed in with the game signal, you can hear what everyone is saying right in the middle of your head, enabling you to communicate more effectively with other players. As a result, the Ear Force headset can actually make you a better player.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 10, 2011)

I use a Turtle Beach XLC. It was £25 from Argos. No reason to complain, sound is pretty good and I am guessing that you guys can hear me OK


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 10, 2011)

X4's

but if you where to get any now, the X41's are better... you get some hissing on the X4's 

they do help loads when playing COD etc... the 5.1 is ace.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jan 27, 2011)

Just bought the Turtle Beach X11.

Game in Camden were selling it for £39.98 which is cheaper than I've seen it (Not online)

Played a few games of BC2 and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 28, 2011)

Aha, yeah they aint much cheaper online really: 35 quid. Might be time to get a pair considering how much speech is now important to BBC2.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 28, 2011)

the one that comes with it.

as long as i can hear the people through the headset, and the game through the tele thats all im bothered about......

TBH i play with music on most of the time anyways, angry drumstep makes me murk on COD


----------



## cybershot (Jan 28, 2011)

Buy online, if it's shit, you an send it back! (within 7 days) Distance Selling Regulations innit.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 29, 2011)

Bought myself a pair of X11s today.  Quite an improvement!


----------



## The Groke (Feb 1, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Just bought the Turtle Beach X11.
> 
> Game in Camden were selling it for £39.98 which is cheaper than I've seen it (Not online)
> 
> Played a few games of BC2 and I'm very happy with it.


 


The Boy said:


> Bought myself a pair of X11s today.  Quite an improvement!



I got the X11 the other day and to be honest, I have been disappointed with the sound - they are quite harsh IMO.

Having clearly more money than sense, I have now bought the 7:1 amp doobry, effectively making it a DX11 setup, in the vague hope that this will improve things.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have the X41s.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 7, 2011)

Toying with getting these but one review made me pause, anyone have any experience of setting them up with a new slim Xbox360?


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 7, 2011)

You looked at them before.
My are x31 top nock sound and Mic

Don't know about slim xbox. 

Xbox is Xbox ?

Good price think my were 90

Edit: page one


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 7, 2011)

I think there might be a couple of differences between 'em...


----------



## bmd (Jul 8, 2011)

Or just buy a decent headset and use an adapter.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 8, 2011)

^ I use two of them with 5.1 sennheiser just sound like soiled sound left right not back front.
Could have been the speedlink.


----------

